# Roll Your Own Tobacco



## Infin1ty (May 12, 2007)

There really isn't a forum specifically for this, but I figured RYO tobacco was closer to pipes then it was cigars! :ss

Anyways, I've been looking more and more into RYO tobaccos (yes I smoke cigs, don't need the lecture :r) and I wouldn't mind giving them another try. I used RYO back in high school when I first turned 18 because it was all I could afford, and at the time all I had ever tried was Gambler tobacco. 

Anyways, do you guys have any good suggestions for tobaccos? I like a full flavored, strong, but not harsh, cigarette. Something close to Marlboro Red 72's.


----------



## Mr.Lordi (May 20, 2007)

Infin1ty said:


> There really isn't a forum specifically for this, but I figured RYO tobacco was closer to pipes then it was cigars! :ss
> 
> Anyways, I've been looking more and more into RYO tobaccos (yes I smoke cigs, don't need the lecture :r) and I wouldn't mind giving them another try. I used RYO back in high school when I first turned 18 because it was all I could afford, and at the time all I had ever tried was Gambler tobacco.
> 
> Anyways, do you guys have any good suggestions for tobaccos? I like a full flavored, strong, but not harsh, cigarette. Something close to Marlboro Red 72's.


I think it would be closer to cigars given that you roll cigars and you want to roll your own cigarettes. lol

I don't smoke ciggs, but my dad rolls his own and some brands he has tried that he has liked and is cheap are:

Jester (or maybe it's call joker, forget)
Sail (I think this is the name. it's a Swedish made tobacco)

American Spirit, which has been around for a long time. Always heard that was good.

I have heard people have used Prince Albert to roll ciggs and they said it was good. I know I took Prince Albert cherry tobacco and rolled a couple for my friend with it and he said it wasn't bad.

I read a review on tobaccoreviews.com that said Peterson's Irish Oak made for great rollies. I think that same review was from dubinthedam. Not sure if it was him.

thats just some of what I have heard. If I come across anymore info I will post.


----------



## NCRadioMan (Feb 28, 2005)

Peter Stokkebye also makes a line of good RYO tobacs.

Oh yea, it's discontinued but if you can find it, MacBaren's Original Choice. :tu

I have heard folks comment that smoking American Spirit Perique blend is like smoking a little cigar because of the strength.


----------



## Infin1ty (May 12, 2007)

Thank you! 

Honestly I posted in here because I spent most of my time in this forum, I am rarely on the Cigar forum anymore.


----------



## Thillium (Jan 14, 2008)

Have you ever tried using pipe tobacco as rolling tobacco? I have and its pretty amazing :ss


----------



## DubintheDam (Jun 5, 2007)

You really need to smoke a baccy recommended for rolling, my tip would be *American Spirit*, Drum and Samson are also very popular here in roll-your-own heaven Holland. Half n Half was I believe designed to be used as a rollie cigarette as well as for in a pipe.

I would also advise filters, and if you want a nice extra pipe touch, add in just a pinch of a mildish pipe tobacco to add flavor, my tip would be Peterson's Sherlock Holmes or Irish Oak.


----------



## Infin1ty (May 12, 2007)

Oh yeah I always use filters, I can't handle unfiltered cigs, they are just gross, and you always end up with half the tobacco in your mouth, unless you have a cigarette holder.


----------



## tzaddi (Feb 24, 2007)

If you would like to try some of the tobacco I have grown I can cut some up and mail some out to you. I will need to prep it for cigarettes, (shred) so give me a few days. If you are interested drop me a PM. I would be interested in feedback, positive or negative as to how it smokes. I can do a blend, I have some leaf that I have grown with close to 3 years on it now. It is not a problem if you decline. :tu


----------



## EvanS (Dec 29, 2006)

Chris, I don't know anything about the varous tobaccos but here is a good online source where I have picked up some good priced pipe tobac. The link is for the cigarette tobaccos


----------



## Infin1ty (May 12, 2007)

Thank you fellas, think I am going to take tzaddi up on his offer and also pick up a pouch of the American Spirit Perique.


----------



## garcabo (Feb 25, 2007)

Hi Guys... This is a subject I do have knowledge about. I smoke about 5 cigarettes a day during the work week. I have been stuffing my own cigarettes for several years now. There is a whole culture out there that has been growing as the sin tax has created this industry. If you are going to smoke cigarettes... make your own is the cheapest and best way to go.

Here is a link to use...

RYO Magazine - the best source for information on the subject.

http://www.ryomagazine.com/

Regards


----------



## borndead1 (Oct 21, 2006)

When I used to roll my own, there was only 1 tobacco I found that DIDN'T taste like pencil shavings. It is called *Old Hillside*. I used light filters and ultra-light tobacco and the cigs were about as strong as a Marlboro light.


----------



## Infin1ty (May 12, 2007)

Decided to pick up a pack of the American Spirit Perique's today. Not to sure about these. There not bad, just really different. I think a lot of it has to do with me smoking Marlboros for the past 5 years though.


----------



## JAK (Oct 10, 2007)

I like Bali Shag a lot, its strong, but has always been my favorite


----------



## smokinmojo (Jan 24, 2005)

http://www.ryomagazine.com/multimedia/blending.htm

http://www.cigarettetobacco.com/ourtob1.htm

I have decided i wont buy or smoke a prepackaged tobacco again. When i do burn one, it be bulk or a combination of bulk tobaccos.

The process of having a custom smoke seems to fit my pipe smokers personality. (as well as better smoking qualities)


----------



## sspolv (Dec 26, 2005)

If I need something flavorful to puff on while hanging out with friends (many of my friends don't mind cigarettes in their house but hate pipes/cigars) so I'll roll up a few Bali Shag cigarettes, halfzware shag in the blue pouch. Personally, I really like it. It's a nice spicy, meaty taste that reminds me of a fine cut Peterson's Irish Oak with a bit of Peterson's University Flake thrown in it. If I roll 'em up, I typically use Raw papers, as they are unprocessed and cut down on the amount of chemicals that I put into me (just breathing is more than enough chemicals these days, thanks). I've tried American Spirits normal, in the turquoise pouch, but it dried out way too quick and soon became something that has a taste that I can only imagine being the closest thing to taking a bite out of a Duraflame Firelog. I may, thanks to tzaddi, try my hand at growing and curing some tobacco this summer to roll with, but we'll see on how much garden room is left after the veggies go in 

Hope this helps. Really though, do yourself a favor and get Raws. They're just as good as any of the other papers and don't have as much of the nasty paper processing chemicals in 'em.


----------



## Infin1ty (May 12, 2007)

I thought I was liking these American Spirit cigs, but I just had my second one and I gotta tell ya, it made me sick as a dog! Feels like the first time I smoked a large cigar!


----------



## wharfrathoss (Dec 27, 2006)

the american spirit is a bit strong till you get used to it-i used to stuff my own w/a.s. & light filtered tubes-i found myself smoking less than when i smoked camels/marlboros-danish export by peter stokkebye is also good-if you want something w/a real kick, try five bros. (@ mars cigars)


----------



## Quick_nick (Feb 10, 2008)

Can you roll up Penzance or Squadron leader or something....it would probably have to be tried quite a bit eh?


----------



## tzilt (Nov 20, 2007)

DubintheDam said:


> You really need to smoke a baccy recommended for rolling, my tip would be *American Spirit*, Drum and Samson are also very popular here in roll-your-own heaven Holland.


I have very fond memories of Drum.

Samson, is that made by the same folks as Drum? As I recall the package looked very similar.


----------



## j6ppc (Jun 5, 2006)

JAK said:


> I like Bali Shag a lot, its strong, but has always been my favorite


Good stuff.



tzilt said:


> I have very fond memories of Drum.
> *Yeah.*
> Samson, is that made by the same folks as Drum? As I recall the package looked very similar.


Samson is an old fave of mine smoked it exclusively for years.

Old Holborn is damn tasty as well.


----------



## TrickToshi (Jan 3, 2005)

Has anybody mentioned Golden Virginia cigarette tobacco yet? I bought a pouch of that three weeks ago, and I thought it was great. It might night fit the OP's flavor profile for a "strong" RYO tobacco, but it does have an ample nicotine kick. Anybody else have any experience with it?


----------



## Infin1ty (May 12, 2007)

Anyone heard of these...

"Peter Stokkebye London Export or Turkish Export"

I e-mailed Richard from 4Noggins last night to get his input on it, and those are a couple of the brands that he had sent me.


----------



## DubintheDam (Jun 5, 2007)

I just love this post, only in a pipe section, in a cigar coffee forum, can poster's get so positive, passionate and help full about roll-your-own ciggies...we do rock...really we do...:tu


----------



## tzaddi (Feb 24, 2007)

Chris, here is what I came up with, I just wanted you to see the cut before I sent it out. I want to make sure you can use it, what with it being a bit thicker ribbon than what you get from "store bought"


----------



## Infin1ty (May 12, 2007)

Oh that should be great man!


What do you use to cut it like that?


----------



## tzaddi (Feb 24, 2007)

Infin1ty said:


> Oh that should be great man!
> 
> What do you use to cut it like that?


I'll get in the mail tomorrow.

I used my ceramic kitchen knife.


----------



## Infin1ty (May 12, 2007)

tzaddi said:


> I'll get in the mail tomorrow.
> 
> I used my ceramic kitchen knife.


Oh wow, you call that by hand? I thought maybe you had some kind of shredder!


----------



## squeeze left (Jun 28, 2006)

Infin1ty, I rolled my own for years, although now I only do pipes/cigars. I second American Spirit and Drum.

I don't know if it's still available, but my absolute favorite when I could get it was "Three Castles", it came in a green pouch the color of bianci racing bikes. It was a very fine blond shag with no darks at all, very sweet, mild and tasty (plenty of nicotine, though - just easy on the nose & throat). 

I have also heard of people rolling SG Dark Birdseye into cigs, but in my opinion that would be quite a manly smoke!


----------



## sspolv (Dec 26, 2005)

squeeze left said:


> Infin1ty, I rolled my own for years, although now I only do pipes/cigars. I second American Spirit and Drum.
> 
> I don't know if it's still available, but my absolute favorite when I could get it was "Three Castles", it came in a green pouch the color of bianci racing bikes. It was a very fine blond shag with no darks at all, very sweet, mild and tasty (plenty of nicotine, though - just easy on the nose & throat).
> 
> I have also heard of people rolling SG Dark Birdseye into cigs, but in my opinion that would be quite a manly smoke!


http://www.3castles.com/

I've heard interesting things on how it's made, but I've never seen it nor have I heard anyone talk about it until you. I may have to find a pouch.


----------

